# church parking lot



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

On a eastside river there is a small church that abuts the river, some of you might know which one i am refering to,if not sufice to say that it makes access to the river a lot easier.this past sunday there were over 22 cars and trucks belonging to my fellow steehead fisherman jammed into there small lot.needless to say there was some upset parishoiners.maybe some of you will join me in a pledge to not park in their lot untill after 2.00 pm sundays... a alternate lot is at the metro park trailhead you could cut across the river and have the same access with just a little bit of effort...on a side note was surprised to see all the OCBS members who parked there for the tournament im sure thats not what OCBS would want, they know better then any club how fast land can be posted!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not a smart move by the fisherman.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Master of steel I wasnt hating on OCBS that club does a lot of good for all of us.I was remarking on the fact that the lure of steel can make us all not use are better judgement even seasoned commited fisherman like the members at OCBS!That said I didnt see you take the pledge...A +1 is all it takes Im sure your a man of your word.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Not a smart move by the fisherman.


Snakecharmer your a savy vet  can I get a +1 my brother! lol


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

That is a very wise idea.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

ironfish said:


> Snakecharmer your a savy vet  can I get a +1 my brother! lol


And everyone wonders why access is getting so limited really 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

How about an agreement with the church?? Make a donation and get the church to make you a document to put in the window/dash of your vehicle so when they check the cars they know you have paid to park there?? I know I would give them $20.00 for a years worth of parking. And let the church designate where they would want us to park. Just a thought before they end up posting the property.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

igmire01 said:


> How about an agreement with the church?? Make a donation and get the church to make you a document to put in the window/dash of your vehicle so when they check the cars they know you have paid to park there?? I know I would give them $20.00 for a years worth of parking. And let the church designate where they would want us to park. Just a thought before they end up posting the property.


 Man no church wants all the hassle of dealing with a bunch of fisherman,how about taking the pledge and just parking in the metro park lot on sundays...maybe someone from OCBS could talk to the pastor and see if he would allow them to put up some signs that ask fishermen not to park there on sundays until 2pm I will donate the money.There use to be a courtesy commision back in the day set up for that type of thing.


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

Not sure what the denomination of the church you are referring to, but the if its christian or catholic, without fishermen they wouldn't be here?


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Skish said:


> Not sure what the denomination of the church you are referring to, but the if its christian or catholic, without fishermen they wouldn't be here?


Too funny lol!! yea I bet the king of fishermen would of won the turny on the first couple of swings...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes!, great thread...I completely agree with everythign said...Yes, yes, yes! Smiles and hugs for everyone everywhere on OGF!


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Im not a member of OCBS, but has anyone actually contacted them about it? Im certain they can regulate themselves, and a representative from the club could contact the Church to make some arrangements.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

there site is set up for e-mail but it is a general e-mail address not to a specific individual.Jeff Liskay is their river commitee chairman...from his pic he looks like a very congenial fellow someone who may be better adept at convincing a man of the cloth to not lock down ie post some property.my offer still stands i'll donate the funds for some signage pm me with a contact see what happens?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

and......this is how we lose fishing spots.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

this is why acess by the old gates mills dam got shut down,this is why state rd bridge in conneaut got posted,this is why upsteram portions of astabula got posted......my list goes on.It won't be long before that lot is closed for good,I was there last year in the early spring and they had plowed the snow into the back of the lot so fisherman just started parking farther up.I don't park there anymore after being asked not to by the plowdriver that day.it's getting hard to be on that river "alone" anyway.


----------

